# What was your silly childhood fear?



## Aikikitty (Sep 5, 2003)

I can't remember if there was once a thread like this before or if it was on another forum.

  So what was your silly childhood fear?   :jaws:

  I was terrified of The Big Bad Wolf when I was little.  Even years later (although I was still pretty young), my family went to Disneyland and I would not go near The Big Bad Wolf for anything!  For awhile I also had a fear that a giant Stegosaurus would step on my house.  :shrug: 

Robyn artyon:


----------



## bdparsons (Sep 5, 2003)

was the Flying Monkeys from the Wizard of OZ. Every stinking year they would come back!! Nuff said.

Fearfully,
Bill Parsons


----------



## pknox (Sep 5, 2003)

I remember that when I was a kid I use to always watch Batman (the cheezy one with Adam West) after school.  Then one day, there was some episode where some villain (I don't remember who) is sending him down a conveyor belt into some oven or something to burn him alive.  That scared the heck out of me, and I didn't watch Batman for quite a while.  It took even longer before I was able to go near anything at all hot.


----------



## Aikikitty (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *I remember that when I was a kid I use to always watch Batman (the cheezy one with Adam West) after school.  Then one day, there was some episode where some villain (I don't remember who) is sending him down a conveyor belt into some oven or something to burn him alive.  That scared the heck out of me, and I didn't watch Batman for quite a while.  It took even longer before I was able to go near anything at all hot. *



  I met Adam West several years ago at a Comic Book convention.  I also have a really old behind the scenes/episode guide of the entire Batman cheesy series.  The one that scared you when you were little was episode #3 Titled--Fine Feathered Finks; Villain--The Penguin.  It says at the end of the summary "... Bruce is tied down to a conveyor belt, which in a few moments will send him on a fiery trip into the 12,000 degree furnace."  In the next episode--"Bruce revives just in time to retrieve his cigarette lighter, filled with a lifetime supply of compressed butane gas, from his pocket and throw it into the furnace.  The furnace explodes and Bruce is thrown free of the net holding him and makes his escape."

   Thats a very understandable fear seeing something like that.  Being burned alive is no joke.  I never knew that show existed until I was older but all those almost death things would have given me nightmares if I saw it when I was little!  When I was a teenager, I religiously watched Batman-The animated series cartoon and I still love it but I've had nightmares of the Joker more than once (just a year ago, in fact).

   Robyn :asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 5, 2003)

Nuclear War

You know, the usual things when growing up.


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 5, 2003)

Clowns.......Cant take Clowns.....:uhoh:


----------



## pknox (Sep 5, 2003)

Robyn:

Thanks!  Very cool stuff.  I loved the animated series too.  You know, it's kind of funny - the animated series was more of a return to the "Dark Knight" persona, with all the requisite brooding and darkness that I love about the Batman character, and the schlocky live action series was about as far removed from the Dark Knight stuff as you can get, but some of the traps in the live action series were downright nasty!  The animated series, while dark, is in some ways actually less violent.  

The one good thing about that show scaring me was that because I stopped watching it, I never burned out on the character, and when I got older, I started reading the comic again.  It was nice to see Batman become his nasty old self.  To me, when he is at his most torn and maniacal is also when he is at his most interesting.

Now that I have kids of my own, I get an excuse to watch cartoons again!


----------



## KanoLives (Sep 5, 2003)

My childhood fear was crapping my pants.....but then I did it and wasn't afraid anymore. :rofl: :rofl: 

No, seriously I used to think that everyone and everything on this Earth was controlled by giants that we couldn't see or maybe didn't notice. Kinda like when you're a kid playing with action figures and toy cars...Ya know you're in control of them and so much bigger than the toys. Does that make sense?


----------



## pknox (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChineseKempoAL _
> *No, seriously I used to think that everyone and everything on this Earth was controlled by giants that we couldn't see or maybe didn't notice. Kinda like when you're a kid playing with action figures and toy cars...Ya know you're in control of them and so much bigger than the toys. Does that make sense? *



Sure it does...entire ancient mythologies were based on that very concept.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 5, 2003)

The Dark


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 5, 2003)

... you mean like in Men In Black II or at the end of MIB I?  "Oh people of Locker 37".

-MB


----------



## pknox (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *... you mean like in Men In Black II or at the end of MIB I?  "Oh people of Locker 37".
> 
> -MB *



That's it!  Believe it or not, the "marble scene" was exactly what was going through my head as I wrote that.  I just saw MIBI again the other day.  You must have ESP (or is it ESPN  ).


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 5, 2003)

Vampires!  Blood suckin' soul stealin' Vampires.  I remember having a dream at age 6 or 7 that scared the bejeebers out of me.  When I woke up my subconcious was still going wide open, I SAW a freakin' vampire heading across the room at me.  Of course I screamed at the top of my lungs, jumped out of the bed at charged for the door (which looked like it was open... really) and BAM I was flat on my back.  I looked up and there was my dad in his boxers lookin' at me like I had lost my mind.  They still enjoy telling that story at family reunions almost 30 years later.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 5, 2003)

When I was a kid eating hot dogs, my brother told me that hot dogs came from dog tails.  That's why some dogs have short tails.  I refused to eat hot dogs ever again until I got older and in high school then I learned differently.
Poor mom...she had a hard time during picnics and kiddie meals to get me to eat 'em.

- Ceicei


----------



## pknox (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *When I was a kid eating hot dogs, my brother told me that hot dogs came from dog tails.  That's why some dogs have short tails.  I refused to eat hot dogs ever again until I got older and in high school then I learned differently.
> Poor mom...she had a hard time during picnics and kiddie meals to get me to eat 'em.
> 
> - Ceicei *



And when you found out what they're really made of, that made you feel _better_?


----------



## Ender (Sep 5, 2003)

Marienettes used to scare me quite a bit...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 5, 2003)

Hm, I don't remember much, but always getting up in front of people scared the crap out of me. Man, I was nervous in Boston b/c of that!

And at my old school (American Karate Studios -- run by Mr. and Mrs. Clapp and assisted by another guy that I can say him name but not spell it ) they had one way mirrors, so during belt advancements, I knew there were people back there. Oi. That was back between '92 and '96. The Clapps run a school of a hybridization of EPAK/Tracy/Chinese Kenpo and just recently added Modern Arnis. There, I got to 3rd degree brown.


----------



## Limey Scrapman (Sep 5, 2003)

Clowns give me the creeps. I guess it's from watching the Avengers in the 70's were the bad guy's could be creepy clowns. 

Even now I can't stand them. With the big white faces and red noses I get the urge to smash them. If they have the big orange wig, even worse! 

I can enjoy "circ du solei" either!


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 5, 2003)

> Clowns give me the creeps



It's amazing how prevelant this phobia is.  I had a friend in the military who didn't have much of a problem getting shot at but a clown would scare the hell out of him.


----------



## Seig (Sep 6, 2003)

Sharks


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Sharks *



Sharks, snakes, spiders, rats:shrug:


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Sharks, snakes, spiders, rats:shrug: *



Thanks for the ammo!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Thanks for the ammo! *



Next time you go and visit the goldendragon I will personally ask him to keep a few of his scorpions alive just for you.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 6, 2003)

childhood fear eh.. hmm gotta think about this one.. kinda long time ago.. 

I don't recall any particular thing that scared me as a wee little kid.. but as I got  to be a teenager.. there were a pack of timber wolves that used to roam across the back slope of the mountain behind our house ... pacing back and forth from dusk on.. they creeped me out~!!!

I was an atypical girl kid methinks.. as I used to pick up garter snakes.. wander around with them.. bugs or spiders never bothered me.. played in the creek  and all sorts of critters would be slinking around,  that and spent many hours adventuring in the woods.  
I wasn't afraid of the dark,  though I did have an aversion to that 'thing' that just might grab my unsuspecting arm or leg from under the bed ..


----------



## Shodan (Sep 6, 2003)

The things that still bug me that bothered me also as a child are spiders (except Daddy Long-Legs don't bug me for some weird reason), snakes, and rats.

  One of my fears as a child that lasted for awhile was that there would be a shark (this probably came from the Jaws movies) in some swimming pool (yes, swimming pool!!) or lake I was swimming in.  Creeks didn't bother me.  Now I swim in the ocean when I Boogie Board!!  Guess I got over that one!!  Well....maybe not completely- it is in the back of my mind still sometimes....but not in lakes or swimming pools anymore.

  I had the fear of the dark- which sometimes still bothers me if I am somewhere unfamiliar......and because of a re-occuring dream I had as a kid, I used to have a fear of someone breaking into our house or harming my family in some way.

  Finally- Tess reminded me of how I used to get in bed every night as a kid.  Because of the fear of someone under or next to my bed, I would turn off the light and quickly launch myself into the air, clearing the space by the bed and landing on the bed (so as the "thing" couldn't grab my ankle).  I didn't want to sleep with an arm or foot hanging off the side of the bed either or the "thing" might grab it!!  Oddly enough, my brother hid next to my bed one night and after I'd gotten into bed and settled in, he grabbed me and scared me half to death.  That pretty much ended my fear of something under the bed though......then I just had to check my room for my brother each night!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 6, 2003)

hehee I hear ya Ceicei~!!    My brother was most likely my most fearsome issue growing up.. I remember waiting for my parents to get home from some get together.. and not expecting my brother home at all that weekend.. I must of been 11  I was sewing something for home-ec.. and had a whole box of straight pins in my hand when  I heard a door slam downstairs.. (we had an open stairway) I slunk over and peered over the top of the staircase looking down into pitch black.. Calling out. .'Who's there???  No answer.. I heard someone rustling around below.. so didn't stop to think .. just tossed those straight pins down on whomever it was..
My brother came racing up the stairs 3 at a time.. ready to clobber me .. pins sticking outta him like a porcupine~!!!
Very funny now.. but Oh did he ever swat me around~!!!  Hey  he shoulda answered me 



It's very funny now.. bu


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *And when you found out what they're really made of, that made you feel better?   *



:barf:
No, but at least I can eat pig guts, beef hearts, chicken livers, horse tongues, etc.

Seriously, I do enjoy eating menudo (tripe stew) when I lived in Texas.  I also like sliced rattlesnake meat in salads.  I had soup made from whole pig's head....
tastes good too.

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Sharks *



 :jaws: 

Think about it, think about it, and LLLOOOVVVEEEE it!

:jaws: :jaws: :jaws:


----------



## rachel (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Vampires!  Blood suckin' soul stealin' Vampires.  I remember having a dream at age 6 or 7 that scared the bejeebers out of me.  When I woke up my subconcious was still going wide open, I SAW a freakin' vampire heading across the room at me.  Of course I screamed at the top of my lungs, jumped out of the bed at charged for the door (which looked like it was open... really) and BAM I was flat on my back.  I looked up and there was my dad in his boxers lookin' at me like I had lost my mind.  They still enjoy telling that story at family reunions almost 30 years later. *


 My mom used to watch Dark Shadows. That vampire soap opera show when I was very little. For years I slept with the covers around my neck.


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Sep 7, 2003)

Uhh... these are things I only discuss with my psychotherapist.
   

Hmm. I dont recall being afraid of much. Snakes, but as an adult I have owned many and love them. In nature they still creep me out on occasion.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 7, 2003)

> My mom used to watch Dark Shadows. That vampire soap opera show when I was very little. For years I slept with the covers around my neck.



So did my mom!  My grand dad used to give her a hard time.  He was OLD country and believed that watching a show like that while pregnant would "mark" the baby.  That's the show she was watching when she went into labor with me.  Hmm, maybe grand dad was right:EG: 

I noticed the other day that it still comes on one of the cable channels.  That is one weird show.


----------



## Seig (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *:jaws:
> 
> Think about it, think about it, and LLLOOOVVVEEEE it!
> ...


They used to scare me, now they make me hungry.


----------



## redfang (Sep 9, 2003)

When I was about three I was afraid of Snuffleupagas (sp?) on Sesame Street.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 9, 2003)

1. When I was real little, like 3 or 4 I used to love to watch "The Incredable Hulk" TV series w/ Lou Ferrigino (SP?). But I was afraid to watch him change. You know that part were Bruce Banners eyes get all big and florecent, and he starts convulsing, his clothes start ripping, etc.? I used to run and hide behind my toybox just during that part; I would ask my Mom,"has he changed yet?" when she would say yes, I would then come out from behind the toybox to continue watching the program.

2. A couple of times, around the same age, when I understood the concept of the toothfairy, and how she wanted teeth for $$, but would only take teeth that were under the pillow, I would start to worry. What if, while I was sleeping, my head accidently slipped underneath the pillow? Would I wake up with all my teeth missing, and a 10 dollar bill under my pillow? I didn't worry incessently about this, but I do recall not sleeping with a pillow a couple of times when I got to thinking about this.

3. I used to think that the ghost of my dead grandfather was following me around. Strangely enough, that's not what bothered me. It was the thought that other ghosts were following around also, and that they could be evil and that they could try to hurt me. 

4. I used to fear that I would be captured by a serial killer, and killed. More prevelent, though, was the fear that someone that I knew and trusted, like a teacher or parent, would turn out be a serial killer who would try to kill me.

5. I wasn't afraid of insects, but I worried sometimes that a spider would lay eggs in or on my body while I was asleep.

6. I used to wonder if I was living in someone elses dream, and that I wasn't really real, and that my "reality" wasn't real. That when I went to bed at night, someone else, the "real" person, was waking up and living out there day, and when I would wake up, the real person was dreaming. This was sort of frightning because it rendors your life meaningless, if you think about it. THis was when I was about 7 when I thought up of this one, unlike the other stuff which I thought of before.

7. I used to think about the "what if I was being controlled by giants" thing too. 

Yes....I am every psychologists friggin dream. Especially back then!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 9, 2003)

Oh my. I've had the "reality" thing too. Creepy as heck!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Oh my. I've had the "reality" thing too. Creepy as heck! *



pfffts.. don't you know Miss Muffet.. 
You are Real.. 
 in my reality......


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 9, 2003)

*twitch*


hey, how do you do that quote thingie in the blue box deeduhleebob.....
^^ i love my l33t english skillz!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **twitch*
> 
> I can even quote INSIDE The blue box whosidinger.. how's that for talent.. *snortles*
> ...



Look inside boxy for  your answer


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 9, 2003)

> ^^ i love my l33t english skillz!






okiday. hey i found it. i think. i know i'm a dork...i quote myself...ach.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 9, 2003)

> okiday. hey i found it. i think. i know i'm a dork...i quote myself...ach


Some times that the only person worth quoting.:shrug: 

If my life were someone elses dream they need to get their butt outta bed alittle more often so I can sleep more than 4 hours a day.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 9, 2003)

LOL! Agreed!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by Master of Blades
> *Clowns.......Cant take Clowns.....:uhoh: *



...I have this vision of MOB sitting in bed repeating "Can't sleep...clown'll eat me...can't sleep...clown'll eat me..."  ...or watching IT...we all float down here....:EG:


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 9, 2003)

mine was the dark...I hated the dark as a child...well...I still am a child.  now the night time is my favorite part of the day...er...yeah...anyways...


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 9, 2003)

http://the_evil_clowns.tripod.com/pictures1.html

Mooo-haaa-haaa-haaa-haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 9, 2003)

0.0

now i'm feeling a lil afraid of clowns...*hides*


----------



## Kroy (Sep 9, 2003)

The Creature from the Black Lagoon, that @$&%#* kept me from swimming in the lake until I was about 10.:vu:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 9, 2003)

ohh I still don't like the creature from the black lagoon.. *shudders* 

heheee..


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 9, 2003)

hey...I resemble that remark....


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hey...I resemble that remark.... *



oh but I do like you... you're my  tameable creature of the black lagoon..


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 9, 2003)

histh, histh...I'll bite you, thwear...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *histh, histh...I'll bite you, thwear...:rofl: *



Dat's a good Creature.. just remember to bite nicely :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 9, 2003)

...:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...:shrug: *



Heheee..

Clowns are funky.. don't trust them.. nope.. and  the dark wasn't too bad.. as long as the lamp next to the bed was within reach..


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Dat's a good Creature.. just remember to bite nicely :rofl: *




bite nicely....can he do that??


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *.. as long as the lamp next to the bed was within reach.. *




I had to sleep in the dark when I was little -- otherwise the cat (cats at that time) would get in and terrorize my lil Budgie. *sniff* i miss him....

but it wasn't completely dark, I got the moon shining in my window and it'd set off that damn bird clock at like midnight or 1 am *shakes fish*


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 10, 2003)

biting nicely is possible. definitely possible.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 10, 2003)

*FIST! I meant *shakes fist*

grr! i do that all the time in chats...i agree w/ ya tess, spelling isn't my forte...which is why i should find a beta for my stories so they're not too bad -- spelling-wise.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 10, 2003)




----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 10, 2003)

Thank you!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 11, 2003)

oh my....don't encourage her... :shrug:


----------



## Seig (Sep 11, 2003)

Oh Lord, Nightingale, Tess, and Rusty banding together......


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 11, 2003)

:EG:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 11, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 11, 2003)

> Oh Lord, Nightingale, Tess, and Rusty banding together......



Sounds like the beginning of a new "Good side/Evil side" thread to me.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 11, 2003)

hehehe......

<evil grin>


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 11, 2003)

> <evil grin>


I'll take that as a vote for the evil side.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Oh Lord, Nightingale, Tess, and Rusty banding together...... *



That sounds like a little too much estrogen to me.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Oh Lord, Nightingale, Tess, and Rusty banding together...... *




now THAT'S a childhood fear!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by jfarnsworth
> *That sounds like a little too much estrogen to me. *



..._that_ sounds like a childhood fear...:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 11, 2003)

they're both childhood fears!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 11, 2003)

...estrogen is more a fear than the dark.....:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...estrogen is more a fear than the dark.....:rofl: *



be very afraid.....


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *be very afraid..... *



already am!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 11, 2003)

..me too.  :vu:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 11, 2003)

these shall be adult fears .. not childhood *smirks*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..me too.  :vu: *




*gives chad a comfort anti-estrogen blanket*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 11, 2003)

...need more than a blanket to gaurd me from estrogen....:2pistols:


----------



## Seig (Sep 12, 2003)

You can just smell the Estrogen in here!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You can just smell the Estrogen in here! *




is *that* what that is??


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 12, 2003)

no... I think Seig farted.

:fart:


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 12, 2003)

Pirahannas 

(I know that prolly spelled wrong)

I watched some movie about Pirhannas when I was a kid and then my parents signed me up for swimming lessons.  I had to swim in a lake, cuz our park district didnt have a pool, just a series of beaches, and there was prickly seawead in there.... I would FLIP every time it touched me.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *no... I think Seig farted.
> 
> :fart: *



We would all be laying on the floor twitching.. :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 12, 2003)

*looks at tess's sig line* oh no, they gave you your emoticon...hehe.


----------



## Seig (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *no... I think Seig farted.
> 
> :fart: *


So, are you saying that female estrogen has a foul, rank odor that lingers long after the offender has left the room?


----------



## Seig (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *We would all be laying on the floor twitching.. :rofl: *


You are so gonna pay for that.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You are so gonna pay for that. *




oh my....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2003)

Well, someone explain why the wallpapers peeling.


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Well, someone explain why the wallpapers peeling.
> 
> *


We already told you, too much estrogen in here.  So download another nekkid lady and change your wallpaper.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *So download another nekkid lady and change your wallpaper. *




...oh...my...::spasmodic twitch::...which site you gonna use?


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *We already told you, too much estrogen in here.  So download another nekkid lady and change your wallpaper. *



We are both sitting here snickering behind our hands.. and Chad says.. I'm replying to that ..so just give me a damn minute~!!!
neeners Chad!


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...oh...my...::spasmodic twitch::...which site you gonna use?   *


Not me, Bob


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *We are both sitting here snickering behind our hands.. and Chad says.. I'm replying to that ..so just give me a damn minute~!!!
> neeners Chad! *


Glad I could amuse you


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *Glad I could amuse you *



...happens quite often.


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...happens quite often.   *


Pat him down fo rmy DVDs before he goes home....if he goes home.....You didn't feed him, did you? :anic:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 13, 2003)

Yeah, if ya feed him, he'll never leave...


chad, come keep me company! *cute eyes* and there's webs for you to burn!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *Pat him down fo rmy DVDs before he goes home....: *



...rats...foiled again...


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *chad, come keep me company! *cute eyes* and there's webs for you to burn!  *



.....thought you were going home this weekend to get your car inspected...:shrug:


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...rats...foiled again... *


I told you, you are welcome to watch any of them, as long as you are sitting in my living room at the time.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...oh...my...::spasmodic twitch::...which site you gonna use?   *



My own.  I keep saying...my other forums a bit wilder


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Pat him down fo rmy DVDs before he goes home....if he goes home.....You didn't feed him, did you? :anic: *




Tay.. *makes list* Pat Chad down... 

Not feed him.. *ponders what entails feeding a Chad*

he had Conan O'Brian on.. Runs and hides..


He's reading over my shoulder and is mumbling.. *snickers*


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *My own.  I keep saying...my other forums a bit wilder  *



yes it is a very nice wild forum


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Tay.. *makes list* Pat Chad down...
> 
> Not feed him.. *ponders what entails feeding a Chad*
> ...


He had a nerd on my TV?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *.....thought you were going home this weekend to get your car inspected...:shrug: *



goin home tomorrow -- er, today, i guess


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *goin home tomorrow -- er, today, i guess *


Don't forget to bake lots o goodies.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2003)

...indeed.  :shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *
> 
> Not feed him.. *ponders what entails feeding a Chad**




letting him near any food, very bad.


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *letting him near any food, very bad.  *


Hide the frogs!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Don't forget to bake lots o goodies. *



no worries on that one!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm corraling you all back into the  barn.. *gets out whip.. off you beasts..

:-offtopic


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

Be back in about 15 minutes.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *Hide the frogs! *



..you shan't!!  :2pistols:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 13, 2003)

hide mouse, too...never know that the yeti might like to chew on.


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *hide mouse, too...never know that the yeti might like to chew on. *


He tries to chew on the mouse and she may get aggitated with him.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *hide mouse, too...never know that the yeti might like to chew on. *



...gum.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *He tries to chew on the mouse and she may get aggitated with him. *



...that she might.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *hide mouse, too...never know that the yeti might like to chew on. *




Mouse has been quite the happy cat.. purring  as Chad pets her~!!!


she's able to defend herself against him if need be .. but I highly doubt she will have that issue *G*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...gum. *




indeed...since ya chew it all the time. in class, while ya smoke, etc.


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Mouse has been quite the happy cat.. purring  as Chad pets her~!!!
> 
> 
> she's able to defend herself against him if need be .. but I highly doubt she will have that issue *G* *


Let Sadie chew on him.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *Let Sadie chew on him. *



...finally..after her gaseous attacks...while she was laying on the couch...she got up and layed on the floor...why she couldn't do that before...the oaf...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 13, 2003)

by the way.. one of my childhood fears was  my cat sitting on my face and suffocating me in my sleep..  I know.. weirdness hahaaa


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Let Sadie chew on him. *




*keeps gum away from sadie* my gum! i did not give you permission to go after it in me pocket that one sunday night...


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *by the way.. one of my childhood fears was  my cat sitting on my face and suffocating me in my sleep..  I know.. weirdness hahaaa *



..hrm...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 13, 2003)

Get yourselves back on topic.. ~!!!

and back into the other thread~!! 
*gives the look*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Get yourselves back on topic.. ~!!!
> 
> and back into the other thread~!!
> *gives the look* *



yeep! *scampers*


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **keeps gum away from sadie* my gum! i did not give you permission to go after it in me pocket that one sunday night... *


She just wanted to put her cold nose on your warm back, that's one of her favorite tricks.


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Get yourselves back on topic.. ~!!!
> 
> and back into the other thread~!!
> *gives the look* *


Tess is irritated, a fear come to life


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *She just wanted to put her cold nose on your warm back, that's one of her favorite tricks. *




coldness on my warm body --- didn't like it as a kid...

but i loved to put my cold feet on my dad's back...i just feared what he'd do when he caught my feet.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *She just wanted to put her cold nose on your warm back, that's one of her favorite tricks. *



..she did that to me whilst on the couch...


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..she did that to me whilst on the couch... *


You should not have been in her seat


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *You should not have been in her seat *



...she was in my seat...damnit.


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...she was in my seat...damnit. *


She lives there, you are an occassional interloper


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...she was in my seat...damnit. *



Poor Chad was relegated to the middle of the sofa.. Sadie took one side and I had the other..~!!

The beast~!!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *She lives there, you are an occassional interloper *



...I wasn't loping anything!  :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 13, 2003)

what am I gonna have to do to keep you twits on topic..


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *what am I gonna have to do to keep you twits on topic.. *


I tried, but they kept drifting and took me with them, they forced me to do it!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *what am I gonna have to do to keep you twits on topic.. *



...oh, no...she's getting the whip and chain out...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 13, 2003)

but i thought you liked those??


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *but i thought you liked those?? *


Hey, tell her ot put those away, they're mine!:disgust:


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *Hey, tell her ot put those away, they're mine!:disgust: *



...now _that's_ a child hood fear....:erg:


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...now that's a child hood fear....:erg: *


phhbbbttttt


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...now that's a child hood fear....:erg: *




i think agree with chadley.


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *i think agree with chadley. *


I am going to get both of you for that.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I am going to get both of you for that. *




eep! *hides behind chadley*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *I am going to get both of you for that. *



...eeeek.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 13, 2003)

methinks it's now an adult fear of mine..


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *methinks it's now an adult fear of mine..  *



...I attest to that, too.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *eep! *hides behind chadley* *




uhhh  that's rather impossible.. and improbable for you.. but I on the other hand. . can do that .. *hides behind Chad*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *chadley *



...what the hell is that nonsense...there is no "ley" after my name...nor is there a "wick".....it's a single syllable for the love of everything sacred and holy...CHAD...sound it if you must...I swear it's only one syllable...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 13, 2003)

You  wretches.. making me post in here.. 

Another childhood fear now that I think of it. .was drowning.. nearly drowned twice in my young life.. and that was not a good thing for a sailor..  I got over it though..


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *uhhh  that's rather impossible.. and improbable for you.. but I on the other hand. . can do that .. *hides behind Chad* *



...Mouse is staring at her now.....


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *You  wretches.. making me post in here..
> 
> Another childhood fear now that I think of it. .was drowning.. nearly drowned twice in my young life.. and that was not a good thing for a sailor..  I got over it though..  *


I'll make sure I am on hand to give you rescue breathing any time you need it


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I'll make sure I am on hand to give you rescue breathing any time you need it *



ahems...


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *I'll make sure I am on hand to give you rescue breathing any time you need it *




....just please to make sure that I am not in the room...


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *....just please to make sure that I am not in the room... *


I'll make you go call 911 dummy


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2003)

...he's delegating responsibility...:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...he's delegating responsibility...:shrug: *



he does that well~!!


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...he's delegating responsibility...:shrug: *


a good leader does


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2003)

....:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *a good leader does *



my childhood fear..  Playing Follow the leader


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *my childhood fear..  Playing Follow the leader *


or playing hide and seek and not being found......ever


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *my childhood fear..  Playing Follow the leader *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *what am I gonna have to do to keep you twits on topic.. *



Try duct tape, a taser, a fresh car battery, clamps, and wire.....


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


Keep laughing yeti boy, I know your childhood fear, me.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Try duct tape, a taser, a fresh car battery, clamps, and wire.....
> 
> *



chad might enjoy that too much...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2003)

ok, my childhood fear was the dark.

Now, I'm a creature of the night.

-vampfeed-

ok, back to figuring out if I do a Urusei Yatsua or Tenchi hentai flood this weekend on rustaz.


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Try duct tape, a taser, a fresh car battery, clamps, and wire.....
> 
> *


Sounds like a party to me


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 13, 2003)

hehe. yep


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *Sounds like a party to me *




damn...what kinda f'ed up parties do you attend...?:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *damn...what kinda f'ed up parties do you attend...?:rofl: *




ones of my childhood nightmares so it would seem... *hiding behind Chad again*


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *damn...what kinda f'ed up parties do you attend...?:rofl: *


I'll let you know next time one spontaneoulsy occurs.....


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *ones of my childhood nightmares * *



Tess and this "on topic" thing...sheesh...


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *ones of my childhood nightmares so it would seem... *hiding behind Chad again* *


that be a lie!-quoting Addie from the Sword of Truth


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *that be a lie!-quoting Addie from the Sword of Truth *



ahems.. when have I ever been to a party with duct tape.. tazers etc..  twasn't me..~!!!


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *ahems.. when have I ever been to a party with duct tape.. tazers etc..  twasn't me..~!!! *


well, maybe no tazers.....


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2003)

...eek....this is definitely a fear..:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...eek....this is definitely a fear..:rofl: *


You're afraid of Tazers?


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *You're afraid of Tazers? *



...when you're wielding it...yep.  :shrug:


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...when you're wielding it...yep.  :shrug: *


aw shucks, it's so nice to be loved.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 13, 2003)

...


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 13, 2003)

my irrational (??) child hood fear was Bigfoot/Sasquatch... but then that's only because I actually saw him/her/it??


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 13, 2003)

My mom was a single parent raising a bunch of us kids, my sisters, brother and me. Whenever we would really piss her off and frustrate her she'd always tell us I'm leaving all you mother  f____ers all alone by yourselves and never, ever coming back. 

That's scary for a 10 year old kid.


----------

